# Our Llama is MELTING!!!!



## Miniv (Jun 18, 2008)

This is our 2 year old llama, Maizie (named her because she was a "maze of color"!) Unfortunately she did NOT appreciate being sheared........nor did she appreciate her picture being taken!






(Normally she's a love......and a "nose kisser".)


----------



## SammyL (Jun 19, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]Look at all that fiber!!



[/SIZE]

It is called fiber in llamas too, right?


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG that is hilarious


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 19, 2008)

Best llama photo ever!





Leia


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 19, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2008)

That is a neat picture!!! She is so cute, even out of her fur suit



:wub


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 19, 2008)

That's hilarious!


----------



## JourneysEnd (Jun 19, 2008)

That is a great picture


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jun 19, 2008)

HAHAHAHA its really does look like she is melting. great photo!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG- Tony is in LOVE...again OH!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG! I love it!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jun 19, 2008)

That is so cute!!!! She sure melted didn't she?!?! The name suits her too!


----------



## Reble (Jun 19, 2008)

Had to look a few times to see her body... too funny



love the photo

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 19, 2008)

Hahahahaha, she does NOT look impressed. Too funny!


----------



## nootka (Jun 19, 2008)

Awww, but she will be so much cooler!!!

Cute pic!

Liz


----------



## Leeana (Jun 19, 2008)

ROFL that is funny ! Nice Scenary in the background too


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jun 19, 2008)

That is the coolest picture I have ever seen, but I DONT UNDERSTAND!!!!! Where is her body and legs haha. You got to bare with me. Im blonde!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 19, 2008)

Now that was funny!


----------



## jbrat (Jun 19, 2008)

Great photo!!!

You should enter it in a few of the online contests - Its a winner!!

Hilarious!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG, she is one of the most females ive ever seen, is she bred? if so, she will have the most beautiful cria ever she looks just like one of our old llamas Yolanda Vega

veryt funny pic lol


----------



## llamalfreak (Jun 29, 2008)

she is really pretty love the colors

lol

p.s. dan she does look like yalanda vaga<- sp


----------



## Shari (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my goosh that is too funny!! Poor Llama.....









That Dejected look is a classic MA!


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 29, 2008)

Sam, its Yolanda *VEGA* JUST SAYIN


----------



## Mona (Jun 29, 2008)

Wonderful photo Mary Ann!


----------



## maplegum (Jun 29, 2008)

neat photo!


----------



## Rocky1 (Jun 30, 2008)

That pic so belongs on icanhascheezburger.com !!


----------



## Ferin (Jun 30, 2008)

What a great picture! Love the look on her face!


----------



## tnovak (Jul 1, 2008)

What a neat pic!!!!!!!!!!


----------

